
Google's New Manager Student Workbook - hliyan
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1DpxBRSE2FwxNazRMUOozf-MVRChCqCr7m7p1Fl_gx4U/edit#slide=id.p6
======
theDoug
This is not what Google uses, but shares many similarities, so the title of
"Google's" isn't fully correct.

This is an example from
[https://rework.withgoogle.com/guides/](https://rework.withgoogle.com/guides/)

------
lpolzer
It looks good. Of course the real question is whether it's just lip service to
look good, or whether the company as a whole really wholeheartedly embodies
these values. From what I heard from Google employees online, in a lot of
situations political power plays still trump other values like compassion and
empathy.

~~~
thanhhaimai
I think this is a bit too cynical view.

For example, as a society, we are constantly reminding people to not drink and
drive. There are still people doing it all the times. That doesn't mean
telling people not to drink and drive is a lip service to look good. There can
be bad apples anywhere. The fact that they try should be viewed as a positive,
not a negative.

~~~
lpolzer
I agree focus should be on the positive. At the same time it's important to
call out hypocrisy. Big companies oftentimes like to tout guidelines they
don't actually follow.

For example, every company nowadays acts like they're big on diversity.
Usually they do it to avoid getting sued. But really getting behind empowering
women in the workplace does not often factor into any decision-making by HR or
management.

------
cpeterso
I find using the "RACI" terminology (slide 16) consistently, both during
project planning and execution, helps cut through ambiguity and
misunderstanding of who is going to do what. The "Responsible" and
"Accountable" roles are a little confusing because the words often synonyms. I
remember them as "R" are the people doing the " _Real_ work" and "A" is the
manager whose " _Ass_ is on the line" if the project fails. :)

~~~
wjossey
I just recommended it to a mentee today in an email. An exec at a former
company loved it, and at first I thought it was goofy, now equally love it.
Simple, sweet, very effective.

------
twoodfin
Not a lot here on managing up, or serving as an effective conduit for
decisions made above a manager’s level.

In my experience, these are at least as challenging for someone moving from an
individual contributor to a management role.

------
ygrtil
Do people really have "highest values"? These sort of HR worksheets always
make me cringe

~~~
alexandercrohde
Great question. It seems pretty obviously not. Almost any value (x) I can
envision a scenario where a "lesser" value (y) would take precedence.

And that's because there's degrees. E.g. sometimes I'd prioritize money over
physical safety, if it's a ton of money and a bit of risk.

So yeah... just a bunch of buzzwords afaict.

